# Winners of Android KitKat Nexus 7 giveaway gets last year's model in India



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2013)

*That escalated quickly!*

*Winners Of KitKat's Nexus Promo In India Are Getting 2012 Nexus 7 Tablets Instead Of The 2013 Model Like Everyone Else*

Android fans in India were happy to be included in KitKat's  international Android 4.4 promotion and have the chance to get their  hands on the 2013 Nexus 7. However, the prizes being sent out are not  exactly as advertised. Instead of receiving the 2013 Nexus 7, winners in  India are getting the old 2012 model. A multinational corporation not  living up to its end of the deal? Surely you jest.  

*cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/nexusae0_kitkat-nexus-7-contest-india_thumb.png

​ Winners of the Nexus 7 tablets in every other country were given the  new Nexus 7, and those prizes mostly shipped out weeks ago. Only after a  long delay did Indian winners get the brush-off with an old tablet.  Several Indian sites have pulled together all the promotional materials used by KitKat India, indicating winners were promised "the all new Nexus 7 tablet." All the images were also of the 2013 model. There's also a Facebook group  collecting user experiences. You can check all of that out for  yourself, but suffice it to say this is at the very least disingenuous. 


*cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/nexusae0_Nexus-7-winning-letter_thumb.jpg *cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/nexusae0_Nexus-7-2012_thumb.jpg​Indian users have been contacting KitKat, which has been hesitant to  respond. The KitKat India Twitter account has also tried to calm the  storm with a pretty lame excuse, as seen below. You can certainly make  the argument that it's a _free_ tablet and folks shouldn't  complain, but this is pretty clearly not what the contest promised. Just  ask yourself, would KitKat have tried to get away with this in the US?  Of course not. 


@KitKatIndia's Tweet:


> We hear you’re unhappy. Winners got the Nexus7 tabs available in India  in Sept (contest date). The new version launched only in Nov.



*Source: *Winners Of KitKat's Nexus Promo In India Are Getting 2012 Nexus 7 Tablets Instead Of The 2013 Model Like Everyone Else

*GSMArena: *Indian winners of Android KitKat Nexus 7 giveaway being given last year's model - GSMArena Blog

*Thinkdigit: *Android KitKat Nexus 7 giveaway winners get last year's model in India - Mobile Phone News | ThinkDigit

Kitkat's Facebook Post: *www.facebook.com/KitKatIndia/posts/754778231206266

Official FB Group for joining the crowd: *www.facebook.com/groups/KitKatGoogleNexus7Winners/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

that's bullshit


----------



## sksundram (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol.. India is a dumping site


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 10, 2013)

wtf is this


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 10, 2013)

the way they justify is even worse.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 10, 2013)

wow...seems very unethical.. 
btw..saw this on facebook.. 


Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1472765_1382170065366068_1614640774_n.jpg




*images.wikia.com/adventuretimewithfinnandjake/images/8/80/Troll-face-problem.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2013)

Typical Indian trick.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 10, 2013)

This is Cheating


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank God! i didnt win the contest


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Thank God! i didnt win the contest



if you had won, you should have atleast got a nexus tab. something is better than nothing


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you had won, you should have atleast got a nexus tab. something is better than nothing



already have tab,dont want India to be dumping ground


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> already have tab,dont want India to be dumping ground



what they have done is of-course stupid


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

^^^ they have cheated.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^^ they have cheated.



yep.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you had won, you should have atleast got a nexus tab. something is better than nothing


Truly spoken, but "sometimes an empty stable is much better than to keep a rogue Horse"...


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 11, 2013)

Glad to know that they finally resolved the issue!!!  Probably to thwart all the negative publicity... Still, can't believe how low these big corporations can go to just for a little profit!!! 


> We are delighted to announce that winners of ‘Android Kit Kat promotion’ will receive the new 2013 Nexus 7 tablet. If you have received an earlier version of the device, we will contact you separately to get it replaced. The delivery schedule for the new dispatches as well as the procedure to be followed for replacement will be communicated shortly.


Source: *www.facebook.com/KitKatIndia?ref=stream


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes. They finally will be receiving the new Nexus 7.
I am happy with the way the people of the group have used the power of social networking to get justice.

Pity how Kitkat thought they can get away by treating India to be their dumping ground.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think they are filling heat now as they are taking actions Nestle bows to pressure, will give 2013 Nexus 7 to India's KitKat contest winners

The social media is great for this kind of issues 
Glad to know that


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 12, 2013)

So good. 



vijju6091 said:


> The social media is great for this kind of issues
> Glad to know that


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 12, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Truly spoken, but "sometimes an empty stable is much better than to keep a rogue Horse"...



tabs are not rogue horse 

really glad to know that the issue is solved now.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2013)

Nestle is known for this nonsense. Big time morons. I refuse to eat their chocolates.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2013)

ico said:


> Nestle is known for this nonsense. Big time morons. I refuse to eat their chocolates.


----------

